# Jogl-Projekt unter 32-Bit kompiliert und unter 64-Bit ausführen, geht das überhaubt ??



## acheloos (8. Okt 2012)

Hallo an alle,

vorweg möchte ich ein großen Dank an dieses Forum aussprechen, seit ich vor ca. einem Jahr angefangen hab mit Java ist dieses Forum immer wieder anlaufstelle für mich gewesen bei Problemen und Fragen. :toll: :applaus:

Doch leider hab ich jetzt ein Problem, auf das ich bisher keine Antwort gefunden habe.
Also folgendes, ich hab ein jogl-Projekt(für Windoof) geschrieben in Eclipse (mit jogl-Version 1.1.1) auf einem 32-Bit System. Dort klappt auch alles soweit ohne Probleme.
Das Problem ist, das es nicht auf einer 64-Bit jvm läuft. Ich habe mir schon 64-Bitt dll's von hier gezogen und mit den 32-Bit dll's ersetzt aber das bringt nichts.
Auf einer 32-Bit jvm (egal ob 32-Bit/64-Bit Win) funktioniert es.
Jetzt überleg ich, ob es überhaubt klappt, wenn mein Projekt in einer 32-Bit Umgebung geschrieben hab, es dann auf einer 64-Bit jvm zum laufen zu bekommen ??:bahnhof:
Oder hatt vll jemand eine andere Idee ??

Vielen Dank.

P.S.. fals es hier doch der falsche Bereich ist, bitte verschieben.

viele Grüße,
acheloos


----------



## Marco13 (8. Okt 2012)

Hat es einen Grund dass eine hoffnungslos veraltete JOGL-Version verwendet wird? Die aktuelle gibt's unter Index of /deployment/jogamp-current/archive


----------



## acheloos (8. Okt 2012)

Die veraltete Version war, weil ich das Tut das ich mir damals durchgelsen hab, sich auf diese Version bezog, aber dann werd ich erstmal auf eine neuere Version wechseln, mal schauen obs hilft.


----------



## Marco13 (9. Okt 2012)

Ggf. müssten dann ein paar Packages umbenannt werden (oder Eclipse: Strg+Shift+O um sie automatisch zu finden).


----------



## acheloos (9. Okt 2012)

Hei hoo...

also hab bin jetzt auf jogl 2.0 umgestiegen und hab nach dieser Anleitung
libs und jar eingefügt und den Quelltext soweit angepasst.
Es funktoniert auch alles auf einer 32-Bit jvm. Eigentlich sollte es doch auch auf einer 64-Bit jvm laufen, wenn ich die entsprechenden dll's austausche oder ?


----------



## Manello (9. Okt 2012)

Hmm in der Regel Funktionieren 32 bit auf 64 bit, aber nicht 64 bit auf 32 bit.
Also mal einfach:
Du kannst einen Strohhalm(32bit) in eine Pipeline(64bit) schieben, aber keine Pipeline in ein Strohalm.


----------



## Marco13 (9. Okt 2012)

Das sollte gehen - falls du überhaupt ein 64bit System hast, ja...


----------



## acheloos (10. Okt 2012)

Naja also schreiben und kompelieren lass ichs halt auf meinem PC(normales 32-Bit Win).
Aber bei nem Kumpel(64-Bit Win) funkts halt nicht... ???:L :bahnhof:


----------



## Marco13 (10. Okt 2012)

Und wie äußert sich dieses "Klappt nicht"? Vermutlich muss der den java.library.path noch passend setzen.


----------



## acheloos (10. Okt 2012)

Ok... das ist jetzt etwas peinlich...

nach tagelangen Testen und via icq den Fehler zu finden, war ich heut mal an seinem PC...
er hatte wirklich nur die dll's in dem falschen Ordner gelegt, aus dem sie zur Laufzeit gelesen werden sollen.....  

Ok das Thema ist damit beendet...
vielen dank nochma für die hilfe...^^


----------

